# Installing kitchen cabinets before new flooring



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

If you ever get a leak, water would pool up in that one inch void, and you might not find out about it for a long time.

I'd put down two thicknesses of 1/2 inch plywood.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Kchop,
My mainline of work is installing kitchens. I also do the related tile work, both flooring and backsplashes. Why people would want to put down cabinets first and tile around them baffles me. It makes no sense. If you are out to save a box of tile, that's not a good reason. Sheet the whole floor with tile and then put your cabinets down. It's easier for the tile installer, easier for the cabinet installer, and easier for the appliance installer. I charge less labor to tile a floor wall to wall with nothing in the way. The tile guy also doesn't have to worry about getting thinset or grout on the cabinets, or possibly nicking a door, etc. 
So as you can see, I wish you would put your tile in first. But if you don't, rip some wood the same thickness as the installed tile. If it's an inch, use an inch. Don't cut yourself short here.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## kchopper (Mar 14, 2009)

It's not so much about saving money on tile, it's the time. My tile installer will not be able to install the tile for a while. We have been without a kitchen for almost three months. I have read a ton on installing before or after and it seems everyone has their opinion on it but it's about a horse a piece. I can't wait any longer, I am installing the cabinets. My main concern is the appliances. Do I not install shims under the appiances? The dishwasher is what I am worried about. Should I not install shims under the dishwasher and just adjust the it so the dishwasher sits under the countertop? Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

KC,
If you shim up the cabinets the same amount as the new floor, I would just cut some plywood the same thickness and put a piece in where the dishwasher goes. Same for the stove. Keep those pieces separate from what's under the cabinets. Refridge shouldn't matter at this point. When the tilesetter comes, pull the dishwasher and stove out and let him tile under both of these. Take the plywood pieces back out that the appliances were sitting on before he tiles. Hope that makes sense. The only thing the plywood is doing before the tile goes in is keeping the appliances up to their normal heights in relation to the countertops.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## kchopper (Mar 14, 2009)

That's what I needed to know. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

